# My summer of film cameras heavy pic upload - sorry



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2021)

My wife and I love estate sales, and I end up buying and selling weird stuff from Barbie dolls to Cars. Of course, cameras. One sale in particular had a huge, hoarder-type collection of cameras (among tons of other stuff). Low end collection, but I ended up with over 100 cameras from one sale. I've sold them all. Mostly ebay, after tinkering around and film testing most. Here's a random selection of some that have passed through.

The Rollie started it. I made $800 on this camera and the rest funded itself





Agfa Billy Record







Baldina, beier







Canonflex, Contaflex






Contax 645 - yee haw what a machine. Best film camera I shot


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2021)

bricks




flash fujica




Graphic view




Hi-Matic




Kodak Vigilant


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2021)

Mama Mamiya!




Nishika


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2021)

Pen EE, Practika






Ricoh, Sensorex






Vivitar, Voightlander


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2021)

point and shoots


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow!!   You've been seriously busy, Zulu!  

Some of those are beautiful.  Would have been hard for me to give up.   For starters, I _really_ doubt that Contax 645 could have been pried out of my dishpan hands.  And I'd want to play with that Sensorex, and that Voightlander, too.

Lots of little gems in there.   Must have been a trip.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you it has been fun and educational. The Mamiya had the most contrasty rolls of any camera. The Contax 645 has the best shutter sound ever. It was so sharp and high res that it was like shooting digital. A great 35mm I didn't include in the photos was an Exacta. I also had a slew of Canons A1 F1 Ae1 etc Nikon F2 F3 with good glass but I finally settled on The Olympus OM system for 35mm. Currently trying to sell off  some OM extras I've accumulated.


----------



## Warfarin (Oct 31, 2021)

I could have not sold many of those.  Especially the Six Flags point and shoot


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 1, 2021)

Quite a nice bunch!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)

Nothing like a little gear porn with my coffee. I got to love that Agfa Billy. I love my version 2. I dig the slowness of it but those 6 x 9 negatives are nice.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 1, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I got to love that Agfa Billy.


I Included the shot of the case flap notes on the Agfa - notice late '40s and early '50s addresses in New York, San Fransisco, Africa. Oh to see the shots it made.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 1, 2021)

Terri's right, you have been busy my brother. Some really neat stuff. I see a few I have in my collection. That Contax 645 is the cat's pajamas.


----------

